# mirror lawn jackson TN



## mc1 (Mar 2, 2007)

ijust got a call from mirror lawn and have nerver heard of them they are asking for a bid on a lowes store. anybody deal with them before ps i have no idea what to charge for this as i havbe never done anything this big i know a loader and pusher are in order but i am not sure my 3 yard salter will be enough with one trip or multiple trips my shop is not to close


----------



## Tiflawn (Oct 30, 2005)

A three yard salter is plenty for a Lowes lot.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

That's weird. I assumed Brickman had all the Lowes. Considering the post is from 2010, it could just be that they still have them all..


.....


----------



## wwhite (Dec 1, 2011)

I do lot sweeping and snow removal for them at a Lowe's in eastern kentucky. They have been a good company to work for. Pay is around 30 to 40 days. Alot better then some national providers we've worked for.


----------



## Dr Who (Dec 16, 2010)

wwhite;1372860 said:


> I do lot sweeping and snow removal for them at a Lowe's in eastern kentucky. They have been a good company to work for. Pay is around 30 to 40 days. Alot better then some national providers we've worked for.


wwhte, were are you at in Eastern KY?


----------



## wwhite (Dec 1, 2011)

Manchester, KY


----------



## weasel11 (Dec 4, 2008)

*Lowes wwhite*

Can you receive PM's. I tried and it said you couldn't. You can PM me if you will with some info

I've been told that I need to include sweeping in my service for Lowe's in my area for 2012 and need some advice

Thanks


----------



## vwovw (Jan 26, 2007)

ok it's been a while now. ow did mirror work for you?


----------



## John143 (Nov 2, 2011)

Yeah id like to know as well. I just got a email from them looking to pay a whopping $39.42 an hour for a skid steer.


----------



## snowguys (Jul 26, 2006)

Wow that's bad.....real bad


----------

